# Popup Fenster ohne Windows Design, in der Mitte platziert



## pauschpage (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Script, der beim Laden ein Popup Fenster ohne Windows Design in der Mitte öffnen (nur mit einem kleinen X beim Fenster).

DANKE


----------



## Antiarbusto (8. Dezember 2003)

*Meinst du...*

Hallo
Meinst du ein solches Fenster, ohne diesen ganzen kack oben drin ?
einfach nur obere leiste, scrollleiste und das wars ?
Wenn ja, dann suchen wir dasselbe.
Ich will die Größe des Fensters frei definieren können. Halt wie ein Popup. Nur das sich das bei Klick auf einen Link öffnet.

wie geht das ?

Gruß Johnny


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Meinst du...*



> _Original geschrieben von Antiarbusto _
> *Hallo
> Meinst du ein solches Fenster, ohne diesen ganzen kack oben drin ?
> einfach nur obere leiste, scrollleiste und das wars ?
> ...


Du sagst es selbst - Popup ist das richtige Stichwort. Sucht nach Popup im Javascript Forum hatten wir dort 1000 mal. Mit "blankem" HTML kannst du auf das Fenster leider keinen Einfluss nehmen...

bye


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

Trotzdem hier nochmal - weil ich heute so gute Laune hab 

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
  function PopUp(url,hoehe,breite) {
    nleft = (screen.width-breite)/2;
    ntop  = (screen.height-hoehe)/2;
    var PopUp = window.open(url,"popup","height=" + hoehe 
                                       +",width=" + breite 
                                       +",top=" + ntop 
                                       +",left=" + nleft 
                                       +",resizeable=no,"
                                       +",location=no,"
                                       +",menubar=no,"
                                       +",status=no,"
                                       +",scrollbars=yes,"
                                       +",toolbar=no");
    PopUp.focus();
}
</script>
</head>
<body onload="PopUp('http://www.tutorials.de',400,400)">

<a href="http://www.google.de" onClick="PopUp('http://www.google.de',500,600); return false;">und als Link</a>
</body>
</html>
bye
```


----------



## Antiarbusto (8. Dezember 2003)

werd ich gleich mal testen
trotzdem big  !


----------



## pauschpage (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Andreas!

Danke Jedoch suche ich ein anderes Design (nicht das Windows Design). Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber bei manchen Website sieht man das (Ich finde grad keine)

Das ist einfach ein Fenster (alles eckig). Oben eine schmale Leiste mit 2 Buttons.

Farbe kann man einstellen.

Fensterrahmen: 1 pixel Linie.

Mfg
Christian


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm... da kann ich mir jetzt grad nix drunter vorstellen... Wenn du ein Beispiel gefunden hast, bitte posten...

bye

//edit: Doch ich weis was du meinst - das wird über Ebenen gebaut. ICh werd dir ein Beispiel machen - kann aber etwas dauern...


----------



## chrisbergr (14. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal er meint dieses Chromless Window Script oder wie auch immer das heißt.
Dabei gibt es nur halt eben das Problem, dass dabei Bugs vom IE ausgenutzt wurden um das zu realisieren, was bedeutet es funktioniert nur unter älteren IE Versionen.


----------



## pauschpage (14. Dezember 2003)

Aha, schade!

Leider habe ich das PRoblem auf meiner Website, dass sich ein Banner Fenster viel zu grpß öffnet , jedoch habe ich die richtige Größe eingegeben: http://www.illustrative.at - das frohe weihnachten fenster!

Mfg
Christian


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Dezember 2003)

Nein, ich denke du willst einen Layer, den du  gestallten kannst wie du willst. Diesen blendest du auf onclick ein. Das Drag and Drop kannst du auch nachbilden. Schau dir  mal die Drag'n'Drop Libary von Walter Zorn an - damit ist das kein Problem: http://www.walterzorn.de/dragdrop/dragdrop.htm

bye


----------



## pauschpage (14. Dezember 2003)

Ja, das sieht schonmal gut aus, und wie bekomm ich noch einen CLOSE button?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab dir ein Beispiel gebaut, aus dem die Funktionsweise ersichtlich sein sollte. Ansonsten einfach nochmal nachfragen...

bye


----------



## pauschpage (14. Dezember 2003)

Cool! Wie mache ich das noch, dass sich das beim Start automatisch öffnet?


----------

